# Finally selling my boy, Blue! A 2008 Toyota Prius, hybrid electric car I was living in!



## Matt Derrick (Feb 25, 2020)

So I'm finally selling the car i was living in for the past year, as I'm saving up to buy a school bus to convert into an RV:

https://austin.craigslist.org/cto/d/austin-2008-toyota-prius-187k-rear/7081737959.html
From the craigslist ad:

------
Parting with one of the best vehicles I've owned to get the money I need for my school bus RV conversion.

2008, 187k miles. 3rd owner (I bought it with 170k on it last year). Hybrid battery still in good condition! I get about 35mpg/city and 55mpg/hwy! This car is amazing on gas mileage. Interior is in fair condition for it's age. Otherwise, it's been a great vehicle, I've only had to replace the inverter coolant pump ($50, took me an hour) which is a very common repair for these cars. Title is clean and ready to transfer, tags expire this month.

I recently drove this up and down the west coast (washington to san diego, first pic is bonneville salt flats), back up to las vegas, out to new orleans (after going back to san diego) and finally here to austin and i think i paid maaaaybe $400 in gas? I loved traveling in this thing!

Any other questions, please call. I'll answer emails and texts, but calls will get priority. I'm ready for you to come have a look at it whenever you are! Cash only. I'll accept a best offer if it's reasonable. Lowball offers will be openly mocked  
------

I'm mostly posting this here just to see if anyone might know someone that needs something like this. Price is negotiable. Price on CL is 4k but i'd go as low as 3k. so yeah, spread the word


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Feb 25, 2020)

Sounds fair enough Matt, and for those interested - every single Prius owner I know/met is super happy with their Prius.
I was going to buy a new one - but before I could test drive one, to see if I would physically fit inside as I'm 6ft 7in and 285 pounds, that crazy 2002 Monte Carlo SS project car crossed paths with me, which leads me to this - Matt, did you get any timed runs as the Salt Flats ??

It's a joke, but I'd love to see what my car would do there once I'm done with setting her up right.

Nice car Matt, and the price is reasonable.

I watched your video's on how you were using it/set it up and was surprised with the amount of room the Prius had inside.

May your car find the right owner who will be served well.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 25, 2020)

haha speed run in a prius? im sure i could do 100 mph, it would just take 15-20 minutes 

yeah the prius is great for sleeping in, surprisingly. im 5'11" and did well, although 6'7" might be pushing it!

yeah i know 4k is a lot too, but these cars retain their value better than most, usually because of the excellent gas mileage.

if i was ever in a position to specifically need a car again, i would absolutely buy another prius. it's a marvel of technology and convenience, especially for living in!

i have one interested person already taking a look at it today so wish me luck!


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Feb 25, 2020)

Good Luck Matt, again.... the Prius served you well, I am certain the next owner will also be served well, those Toyota's are the best when it comes to longevity.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 27, 2020)

Well, that sold quick, less than 3 days on craigslist! also, i got most of my asking price!

so the car is gone and i'm 3,700 dollars richer. so close to getting a school bus now i can taste it!


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Feb 27, 2020)

Excellent News !!
Good Luck with finding the right bus.................


----------



## Hudson (Feb 27, 2020)

Whats your plans with a schoolbus?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 1, 2020)

The general idea is to build a home I can travel in but the general theme of the bus is "stoner doom pirate ship". I'm going to make some dedicated threads about it soon.


----------

